# Tax Credit Renewal:-



## shivster (Jan 17, 2007)

Sent by the devil?!?!?!

I hate paperwork at the best of times and boy do we have a lot of it for little bear. CPR form, Placement Review minutes, court papers etc etc...

But this Tax Credits renewal is something else. First the instructions are written in some alien language.

Then I can't for the life of me find my P60 from 2006/07 and I haven't been sent one for this year! (Left work in July 2007, moved in September) 

Why oh why is this so damn difficult!!

Sorry to moan - this rant is one which not just adopters but parents in general will identify with!

Time to pray for guidance from St Antony or maybe just curl up in a corner and hide!!!


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

I am all but ready to forget about tax credits all together.  No one on their help line seems to be able to tell me what I am claiming, if i am eligible and when I was eligible from and what forms to fill in -  nevermind how!  

I am planning to dedicate a day to sorting our benefits/payments and tax credits when I have my holiday as I feel like I am running round in circles with everything and hate having to divulge personal information over the phone at work in order to speak to people during office hours.

Magenta x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi Ladies

So far i havent put in for this yet! however have worked out we get the minimum amount by using this website- http://www.entitledto.co.uk/

You can use it to work out working/child tax creidts plus housing benefit and countil tax benefit ect

hope this helps you

xxx

/links


----------

